# Game Spy and Halo trial



## fred2028 (Aug 26, 2006)

Is Game Spy Arcade required for Halo trial to work? They are both installed, but I was wondering if Halo trial online will still work if I uninstall Game Spy.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

yes it is it hosts the server page where you join games etc you have to have it


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I don't recall it requiring GameSpy... but I moved on from HALO trial a long time ago.

BTW, when it comes to MULTIPLAYER - the trial version is ALL you need. There are more people playing t he trial on the net than the retail version, this is because HALO pretty much sucks as a multiplayer game since 2-3 maps out of 20 are really worth playing (The DEMO has 1 map) and its sloppy coding (Runs slower than other games that look and play better) and lack of imagination (All players look exactly alike - even thou there are OTHER skins they could have and SHOULD HAVE been available for multiplayer).

But HALO DEMO is fun in its own way. For single player - its quite good. Excellent music - only a few levels were badly made (ie: its the same room 50 times - which HINT: when you get to the TOP and get what is needed, rather than GO ALL THE WAY down the exact same rooms 50 times [each room looks like the last] switch to GOD mode, and jump off the bridge to where you started, yeah you fall about 150feet in a few seconds, but it'll save you about 10-15min of boredom) The reactor room, er - no shortcut.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i like the games they are fun to mess around with :up: i need a new copy of the pc version though something haooend to mine and it got a scratch


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

1 - What is defined as "real OS"? In the serious world of workstations and servers, Windows is a toy.

2 - Eay to blame the keyboard!  Buy a new keyboard! Or is it glued to your computer?

3 - Many people build BAD computers due to inexperince and/or budget.

4 - Dell is NOT the worst - but pretty much the same junk as anyone else.

5 - IE "a real browser" makes little sense. IE7 finally has the features that OPERA has had for 5+ years and Firefox for 2-3 years... Try OPERA 9, its free and very nice. FireFox2.0 is quite nice and I like it better than IE7.


----------



## fred2028 (Aug 26, 2006)

Compiler said:


> 1 - What is defined as "real OS"? In the serious world of workstations and servers, Windows is a toy.
> 
> 2 - Eay to blame the keyboard!  Buy a new keyboard! Or is it glued to your computer?
> 
> ...


WTF does this have to do with Halo?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

fred2028 said:


> WTF does this have to do with Halo?


yea realy, its just some idiot tying to complain about my sig.....

you need the game spy for the host/join game master server its not much to have on ur pc but its inportant


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Funny insult... coming from a person who calls one program "real" over another. With your logic, HALO IS only a real game because of its sloppy coding.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

sloppy coding...... ya know most people dont care about that crap ok? i dont care about games coding nobody does when somebody wants a game they want one that is fun that they can enjoy there is nothing wrong with halo


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

That much IS obvious.

And yeah, sloppy CODING does matter in games (that is software too). Sloppy work means the game doesn't play as well as it can, it crashes more, incompatiblities etc etc.

HALO came out at the same time as UT2003. UT03 has 5x the graphic detail - yet HALO on the PC ran SLOWER and required more graphic horse power to run well. I've seen the posts "Why does HALO run like crap?" Its multi-user interface is junk. its slow, its crumblesome, designed by a retard... oh yeah, the lack of talent from the developer (M$) had to use GameSpy to operate the Multiplayer module? If someone joins a server with a dial-up modem, everyone suffers LAGGING issues. Nevermind a game like UT04 can handle 32players at the same TIME, better than Halo can deal with 6. Yep, thats called SLOPPY coding. Besides the sloppy and very not-creative multi-player choices... yeah, a few colors for the main character. When they could have used at least 8 other character bodies (Male and female) or that out of 20 maps, only 2-3 are actually PLAYABLE - but that requires something known as talent. UT2004 has about 800+ maps to choose from, with many of them that are 100x bigger than Blood Gluch.

Halo is a GOOD game, its a FUN game in its own right. But its not a well made game and there is PLENTY of things wrong with it.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

there is nothing wrong on my end, if i joina game with dail up puople my game play does not lagg at all. 

i like the game and its an older game so it will have problems it plays fine, now lets please keep this on topic


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't normally chime in for South's sake, but I think debating as to the quality of Halo's coding isn't necessary - to each his own, and while I think Halo sucks in many many ways, people have said their piece, carry on.


----------

